# Increase of Armour



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

HI!!

The new dr increased my Armour from 90 to 120. I have been on the new dosage for about week. In the past few days, I gained about 4 pounds & feel bloated & my face is puffy.

Has anyone had these effects? Is this normal? I am thinking about calling the dr and switching to synthetic (she suggested that from the beginning).

Any suggestions would be great??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> HI!!
> 
> The new dr increased my Armour from 90 to 120. I have been on the new dosage for about week. In the past few days, I gained about 4 pounds & feel bloated & my face is puffy.
> 
> ...


What were your labs like when she increased your Armour? Was 90 mg. your starting dose and when did you start it?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> What were your labs like when she increased your Armour? Was 90 mg. your starting dose and when did you start it?


I have another 1 1/2 weeks to go before I get new lab work done since the new increase.

My original dosage in April 2012 was 30mg, then it was gradually increased to 90mg. Then my old endo did not want to increase the dosage in December/January, because she felt my TSH was too low for her. That was then I found a new dr(naturopathic). Then she increased my dosage another 30mg, which brings me to 120mg. And here I am with the weight gain & bloatness since the increase.


----------



## Trixes2SoreFeet (Mar 15, 2013)

I am having the same problem. I was on 90 mg of Armour but started having hypo symptoms. My endo added the 15 mg along with the 90 mg. 
I felt great for about a week or so, then weight gain, bloating and puffy and major water retention. Had my labs done and I thought my numbers where high. Went back to my endo and he told me he'd rather I stay on the higher dose, but after my whining he told me to do which ever I wanted (stay on the 90 mg or add the 15 mg along with the 90)
Felt good for about a week and a half then got my hypo symptoms back. So I tried splitting the 15 in half. Same thing happened. 
Now I'm doing the 15 in quarters to be taken over four days along with the 90 mg. 
I read somewhere (I think it was this site) that Armour has to be added very slowly. 
Try what I'm doing and see if it helps you. Also try to drink at least 2 quarts of water (64oz) a day. That should help with the bloating.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Trixes2SoreFeet said:


> I am having the same problem. I was on 90 mg of Armour but started having hypo symptoms. My endo added the 15 mg along with the 90 mg.
> I felt great for about a week or so, then weight gain, bloating and puffy and major water retention. Had my labs done and I thought my numbers where high. Went back to my endo and he told me he'd rather I stay on the higher dose, but after my whining he told me to do which ever I wanted (stay on the 90 mg or add the 15 mg along with the 90)
> Felt good for about a week and a half then got my hypo symptoms back. So I tried splitting the 15 in half. Same thing happened.
> Now I'm doing the 15 in quarters to be taken over four days along with the 90 mg.
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions. I take my 90 in the EARLY morning and then the other 30 in mid to late morning. I called my NATUROPATHIC & she believes that it could be from the supplements that she gave me that is causing the bloating & weight gain. She said it should disappear in another week. We will have to see. I must admit I am not as bloated as a couple weeks ago.

The odd thing is that I don't feel any better since the increase of the dosage. It will be 4 wks next wk since I have been on the new dosage. Which actually bums me out A LOT!!

Anybody have any thoughts why I am still not feeling better?

Luv to all you guys. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. I take my 90 in the EARLY morning and then the other 30 in mid to late morning. I called my NATUROPATHIC & she believes that it could be from the supplements that she gave me that is causing the bloating & weight gain. She said it should disappear in another week. We will have to see. I must admit I am not as bloated as a couple weeks ago.
> 
> The odd thing is that I don't feel any better since the increase of the dosage. It will be 4 wks next wk since I have been on the new dosage. Which actually bums me out A LOT!!
> 
> ...


It just takes time. Remember as the T3 builds up, you are also using it up. Hence the need for careful and attentive titration. You "needed" the T3 real bad; that is why!

Be a patient patient. Try to walk out doors for about 30 minutes every day. This will help your body move along to where it should be. I am not just saying this, I am serious. Do it to it! Make up your mind you are going to make your body work!!


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> It just takes time. Remember as the T3 builds up, you are also using it up. Hence the need for careful and attentive titration. You "needed" the T3 real bad; that is why!
> 
> Be a patient patient. Try to walk out doors for about 30 minutes every day. This will help your body move along to where it should be. I am not just saying this, I am serious. Do it to it! Make up your mind you are going to make your body work!!


I work out about 5 days a week for about 1 1/2 hrs per work out. Do you think working out that hard depletes the T3, hence the titration might take longer than. I always wondered about how working out affects the T3 & T4...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> I work out about 5 days a week for about 1 1/2 hrs per work out. Do you think working out that hard depletes the T3, hence the titration might take longer than. I always wondered about how working out affects the T3 & T4...


Well; bless your heart. You are "on it!" Same here; in the gym 5 days a week, walk with a friend every morning, walk w/hubby and dog every afternoon. Good for you. I do the stairmaster, Octane MMA and a whole bunch of stuff. And I am proud of it! ROLF!!!

Yes; you are using it up. FT3 is your active hormone.

Since you are a gym rat, you will appreciate this article.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Since you do work out like that, expect your Armour titration to take at least 18 months or more. My doc had me in for labs and titration every 8 weeks for a very long time until I stabilized (euthyroid.)

Be consistent; don't change anything. It "will" happen.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Well; bless your heart. You are "on it!" Same here; in the gym 5 days a week, walk with a friend every morning, walk w/hubby and dog every afternoon. Good for you. I do the stairmaster, Octane MMA and a whole bunch of stuff. And I am proud of it! ROLF!!!
> 
> Yes; you are using it up. FT3 is your active hormone.
> 
> ...


I consider myself a gym rat, but my friends call me a gym *****. I think rat sounds much better. hahaha 

That's AWESOME that you do all of that!! It is tough having Hashi's & working out. LET ME TELL YOU, the fatigue can be a real pain in the a** & it makes me NOT WANT TO WORK OUT AT ALL. I don't know what is worst at times the fatigue or my muffin top. HAHAHAHA

:winking0051:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> I consider myself a gym rat, but my friends call me a gym *****. I think rat sounds much better. hahaha
> 
> That's AWESOME that you do all of that!! It is tough having Hashi's & working out. LET ME TELL YOU, the fatigue can be a real pain in the a** & it makes me NOT WANT TO WORK OUT AT ALL. I don't know what is worst at times the fatigue or my muffin top. HAHAHAHA
> 
> :winking0051:


ROLF!!! Well, I will be 70 in June. The thing that is most in my favor is that I worked out most of my adult life "before" I got hit w/Graves'.

Your body never forgets and you also never forget good habits. So..............take heart and don't give up!


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Please tell me how you guys are working out when I feel so exhausted I can't even raise my arms to type... I feel like I'm dying slowly. Just increased my armour again 2 days ago. It seems after I start to feel great things always go downhill.., and fast. I'm about to get on antidepressants! Sorry to be such an pessimists.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Danniswirl said:


> Please tell me how you guys are working out when I feel so exhausted I can't even raise my arms to type... I feel like I'm dying slowly. Just increased my armour again 2 days ago. It seems after I start to feel great things always go downhill.., and fast. I'm about to get on antidepressants! Sorry to be such an pessimists.


Let us help you. We need to know how much Armour you are currently taking. Also your "recent" FREE T3, FREE T4 and TSH results plus the ranges.

Have you ever had a Ferritin test?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Are you male or female? Gender does matter sometimes.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Opps, I am a 41 year old female, with hubby and 2 kids (2 and 7). I feel less than because I'm so tired all the time. It comes across as lazy and weak. I hope to be stable like Andros.


----------

